# Garmin 73 sv



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

I have a question on reading a unit running the boat in reverse ( back trolling) how to read running bottom to top instead of top to bottom ? Do I have to rotate the transducer for direction forward or reverse ? I hope this is just a dumb question. Thanks in advance


----------

